# show us your bulk!!



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

As above show us what your bulking meal plan . Mine is like this i dont always.stick to it i swap and change get bored very easy.

7Am 4xlarge eggs. 3X soya and linseed bread.

1 X protein shake= 48g protein per shake.

10Am 200g oats spoon full of natural peanut butter..

Hit the gym.

Post workout bananna,apple and another protein shake.48g protein.

12:30Pm

Salmon spinach and pasta bake. Hand full of almond nuts.

2:30

1Xcan tuna 27g protein and brown rice with mayo and lemon juice.

Protein shake 48g protein.

5Pm chicken breast29g protein,sweet potatoe bag of brocoli cheese sauce.

7Pm protein shake with 100g peanut butter mixed in 75g protein.

9Pm 200g cottage cheese.

As said i dont stick to it all time il swap salmon for mackerel fillets and rice for red lentils.

And some days fall off the band wagon and throw a load of crap in with it ooops!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*6am*

3 Eggs

120g Chicken

70g Muesli

250ml Almond Milk

*10am*

200g Steak

2x Seeded Tortilla Wraps

100g Veg

*2pm*

200g Steak

2x Seeded Tortilla Wraps

1tbsp PB

*4pm*

Intra workout shake:

50g Glycofuse

20g Pepto-Pro

*6pm*

2 Scoops Whey

100g Blueberry Wheats

1 Banana

*9pm*

500g Greek Yoghurt

Handful Dark Choc Drops

1 Scoop Whey


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

ah24 said:


> *6am*
> 
> 3 Eggs
> 
> ...


Sounds good like the steak!!! hate the almond milk tried it for first time yesterday safe to say the dog can have the rest.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds good like the steak!!! hate the almond milk tried it for first time yesterday safe to say the dog can have the rest.


Yeah it took me a while to get used to it lol.. I can't digest milk properly, whereas almond milk I've no probs with. Doesn't bother me now luckily!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

How much do you weigh? And what does that all boil down to in macros? (cant be bothered working it all out).

My initial thoughts are 4 shakes a day is a lot... and you don't need so much protein on a bulk. Obviously that will depend on your weight a bit. That diet looks like around 350g of protein.... too much in my opinion, unless your 300lb??


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Yeah it took me a while to get used to it lol.. I can't digest milk properly, whereas almond milk I've no probs with. Doesn't bother me now luckily!


Thats the reason i tried it milk makes me bloat i have ibs also so trying to see what irrates it. Il give the almond milk another go maybe.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Thats the reason i tried it milk makes me bloat i have ibs also so trying to see what irrates it. Il give the almond milk another go maybe.


I suffer with ibs, im ok if i keep dairy to a minimum like no more than 200ml of milk per day. any more and i my stomach starts doing tricks


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> How much do you weigh? And what does that all boil down to in macros? (cant be bothered working it all out).
> 
> My initial thoughts are 4 shakes a day is a lot... and you don't need so much protein on a bulk. Obviously that will depend on your weight a bit. That diet looks like around 350g of protein.... too much in my opinion, unless your 300lb??


Hi sorry it is very vague il add macros up later about to head out. I weight 15.8 stone so rather heavy i know the protein is high trouble is i have ibs and carbs bloat me up and really irratate my ibs so had to bump something up instead of carbs. This is were i could do with some help to maybe sort my diet out and find the best plan of action. Cheers for reply.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> I suffer with ibs, im ok if i keep dairy to a minimum like no more than 200ml of milk per day. any more and i my stomach starts doing tricks


I am unsure as to what makes my ibs worse carbs or dairy am thinking carbs especially pasta.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Couple of cheeseburgers and a pint of milk

ham and cheese or egg sandwiches, crisps, peperami, darylea dunkers, fruit juice.

Chicken and chips, bread and butter, lucozade, yoghurt.

Large pack of doritos and dips.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Couple of cheeseburgers and a pint of milk
> 
> ham and cheese or egg sandwiches, crisps, peperami, darylea dunkers, fruit juice.
> 
> ...


Haha seen one of your meal plans befor like your style. Wish i could gain from something like that.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Hi sorry it is very vague il add macros up later about to head out. I weight 15.8 stone so rather heavy i know the protein is high trouble is i have ibs and carbs bloat me up and really irratate my ibs so had to bump something up instead of carbs. This is were i could do with some help to maybe sort my diet out and find the best plan of action. Cheers for reply.


Some more good fats would be an option. That much protein would have me ****ting breeze blocks  I only need 3300 cals tops but my bulk looks a bit like this.... (breakfast is split into breakfast and brunch)


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Some more good fats would be an option. That much protein would have me ****ting breeze blocks  I only need 3300 cals tops but my bulk looks a bit like this.... (breakfast is split into breakfast and brunch)
> 
> View attachment 143211


Is that a app u have used for your food breakdown? if so what is it?

Will knock 2 of the shakes off my meal plan and add tinned mackerel and some more nuts and avocado for fats.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Is that a app u have used for your food breakdown? if so what is it?
> 
> Will knock 2 of the shakes off my meal plan and add tinned mackerel and some more nuts and avocado for fats.


I've got something similar, but I use Excel. Much better than any app, you can customize your own columns, calculation formulas, etc.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Is that a app u have used for your food breakdown? if so what is it?
> 
> Will knock 2 of the shakes off my meal plan and add tinned mackerel and some more nuts and avocado for fats.


Its myfitnesspal... its pretty awesome. You can scan barcodes off your food in and gives you all the nutritional info. You can set your macros etc and exercises. Very good app and website. And its all free


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Its myfitnesspal... its pretty awesome. You can scan barcodes off your food in and gives you all the nutritional info. You can set your macros etc and exercises. Very good app and website. And its all free


Scanning barcodes is that only with a iphone?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Scanning barcodes is that only with a iphone?


or android phones mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> or android phones mate


How do u scan it? Take a picture?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> How do u scan it? Take a picture?


when your in the app there is an option to scan your food, it opens the camera and you take a picture of the bar code, very simple. you do get the odd item that it doesnt recognise but you can either search for it manually by typing the name in or just put the values in yourself.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> How do u scan it? Take a picture?


Every barcode scanner is nothing but a camera. The laser in conventional scanners is used just for targeting. So any smartphone can scan a barcode with a simple app.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Not my bulk but high end maintenance calories.

1. 35g Coconut oil, 60g isolate.

2. 250g Chicken, 100g Spinach

3. 250g Lean mince 100g Spinach

4. 5 boiled eggs 30g cashew butter

5. 60g Malto, 10g bcaa 10g glutamine, 10g Creatine, 20g hydro whey

6. 60g Malto, 10g bcaa

7. 20g hydro whey

8. 215g rump steak, 125g white rice

9. 200g Cottage cheese.

Above is for a workout day and with slin use.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not my bulk but high end maintenance calories.
> 
> 1. 35g Coconut oil, 60g isolate.
> 
> ...


Why do you structure your carbs / fats in that way? Just curious, looks fairly 'mountain dog diet' which I am a fan of.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Not heard of mountain dog diet but will have a look for it.

I'm by no means an expert on diet but I do know that I lose fat on lowish carbs.

My thinking is the carbs around workouts will be shuttled straight to the muscle due to the insulin use.

On cardio or off days, carbs will be sub 100g also.

I've took some pointers off Marknorthumbria journal and kind of played around with it.

Fingers crossed it'll work for me as keto is souls destroying as I bed cards somewhere.

I'd be interested in any input/criticism you have mate.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not heard of mountain dog diet but will have a look for it.
> 
> I'm by no means an expert on diet but I do know that I lose fat on lowish carbs.
> 
> ...


You pretty much do what I do although my carbs are probably 100g higher on training and off days. I find the same thing; keeps me leaner. The only time I raise carbs and drop fat is on tren.

Mountain dog is training / diet by John Meadows. He posts on pro muscle and does Antoine Vaillant's diet etc. Very interesting guy as he bodybuilds with no large intestine (had it removed).


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Sounds good like the steak!!! hate the almond milk tried it for first time yesterday safe to say the dog can have the rest.


But you eat almond nuts, i take it its not the same taste


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

1010AD said:


> But you eat almond nuts, i take it its not the same taste


No totally different taste they taste ever so slighty of cherry bakewells. But not as strong.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

NickyGlen said:


> 7am- bcaa glutamine -3 whole eggs 10 egg whites mxed with olive oil- 6 weetabix-
> 
> 9am- protein shake with olive oil
> 
> ...


Looks solid. 6 Weetabix in 1 bowl am bored after 4 ha.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not my bulk but high end maintenance calories.
> 
> 1. 35g Coconut oil, 60g isolate.
> 
> ...


Looks spot on i could bulk on that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

LeeCHeSSS said:


> Anyone notice a difference to the logo?


Thanks mate. Didn't want to get it wrong like.

This was meant for @skipper1987

Can't quote the post, the above comes up for some reason lol.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Morning upon waking, 2 scoops protein, 3 cup porridge, 1 banana, 1 tea spoon peanut butter and 1 pint milk blended

15 egg whites

10.30 300g chicken and rice

12.00 protein bar

14.00 300g chicken large sweet potato

16.00 protein shake

17.30 two bagels with honey

19.30 large steak/300g chicken white potato veg lots

20.30 300g chicken rice

22.00 protein shake

Along with 6 litres water

some nuts if snacking plus fruits


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Morning upon waking, 2 scoops protein, 3 cup porridge, 1 banana, 1 tea spoon peanut butter and 1 pint milk blended
> 
> 15 egg whites
> 
> ...


Thats a beast of a bulk!! how much is ur shopping bill!! haha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

average week day diet;

8am DY Foremass gainer + 3x Weetabix. Including B-Complex, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil, 30mg Dbol

10am Bacon sandwhich, nothing huge. 20g protein shake

1130am Protein flapjack plus 40g protein shake

2pm 250g chicken fillet, 150g basmati rice, handful broccoli. Including B-Complex, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil, 30mg Dbol

3pm, 25g protein shake

4pm, 2x PopTarts, can of Redbull or half scoop pre-workout supp

430pm, Train

515pm, 40gram Isolate whey

6pm, 10oz steak + rice or wedges

730pm, gainer shake Low GI based

9pm, alittle junk food, crisps or Weetabix with choc chips

10pm, 40gram casein shake. B-Complex, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil. 4/8iu GH EOD


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Thats a beast of a bulk!! how much is ur shopping bill!! haha


don't rely on supps much i.e. protein for my diet I prefer to eat it! Im a big believer and meat eater!! On average I spend around £30 chicken £10 steak prob £50 on the rest per week.. But that feeding the mrs and dog so around £120 per week


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> average week day diet;
> 
> 8am DY Foremass gainer + 3x Weetabix. Including B-Complex, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil, 30mg Dbol
> 
> ...


Now were talking haha'!!! Like how u listed dbol and gh!!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> don't rely on supps much i.e. protein for my diet I prefer to eat it! Im a big believer and meat eater!! On average I spend around £30 chicken £10 steak prob £50 on the rest per week.. But that feeding the mrs and dog so around £120 per week


I agree supps are no replacement for proper food. My staffi gets my leftovers if she lucky.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mines fairly simple

Cutting 1kg of meat per day and that's it

Bulking 1kg of meat per day plus a couple of plates of pasta and rice


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

not exactly bulk or cut but todays food is my non training day food today and consists as

1 black coffee 10g coconut oil wait 20mins then HIIT (6x20sec sprint)

60g whey 35g coconut oil

300g chicken 70g almond 100g spinach

300g chicken 70g almond 100g spinach

another 6x20second sprints

300g steak, 2 eggs 100g spinach

300g chicken 70g carbs from brown rice 100g broccoli 150g blueberries

60g whey 70g cashew butter

my treats which i have most days consist of 1kcal kiddies ice lollies, a diet coke and some sugar free jelly


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Breakfast - 4 eggs, 2 pieces of brown toast + Almond butter

Lunch - 100g Pasta/ 250g of brown rice, 200g of cooked chicken, mixed veg 50g.

Second lunch - jacket potato with 125g of tuna

Dinner - Chicken 100g, with 2 plain flour wraps, 25g cheese + hot sauce

It's close to 4k calories but need to work it out again

66kg body weight, 10% BF


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Breakfast - 10 whole eggs scramble

Mid Morning - Tub of quark with honey

Lunch - 2 large chicken breast with rice and veg

Mid afternoon - Tin of tuna or tub of quark and honey

Dinner - Large rump steak with potatoes and veg

snack - Peanut butter sandwich, fruit

Supper - Tub of quark and honey, fruit.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Armz said:


> Breakfast - 10 whole eggs scramble
> 
> Mid Morning - Tub of quark with honey
> 
> ...


Lots of quark - might give it a go myself. That many eggs would give me fantastic farts ...


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Mines fairly simple
> 
> Cutting 1kg of meat per day and that's it
> 
> Bulking 1kg of meat per day plus a couple of plates of pasta and rice


your like me, keep it simple (unless its a prep).

cutting 1kg of meat with added fats and some shakes when I cant fit in even times at work. 2000-2500 cal

bulking add in another 1.5k cal from mainly carbs and a tad more meat/veg

simple is the way forward for me


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Breakfast -

6 whole eggs

2 burgen toast

Cheese

Pint milk

Mid morning -

BSN Syntha 6 + milk

12 -

protein bar

Lunch -

250g chicken

250g rice

Whole pitta

Mid afternoon -

BSN Syntha 6 + milk

GYM

Dinner-

300g chicken/steak/mince

Potatoes/rice

Veg

Pre-bed -

200g natural yoghurt

40g whey

Orange or apple pieces

Usually squeeze in an extra shake at the weekend too


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Few of today's meals-


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Slightly above maintenance:

Pint of semi skimmed milk

50g Porridge oats

2 Scoops of whey

2 tins of tuna

Uncle Bens Basmati Rice

2 tablespoons of mayo and peas

60g Peanut butter

2 Apples

2 Satsuma's

1 Quaker Oats Bar

175g Chicken Breast

400g Baked Potato

Uncle Bens Sweet and Sour Sauce with mixed Veg


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

MrM said:


> Lots of quark - might give it a go myself. That many eggs would give me fantastic farts ...


Yes quark is great and I use it instead of whey. I get more farts from whey than I do with eggs.

Whole foods only on this bulk.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

6:30 am 60g whey, 150g granola, 200g low fat yoghurt, 250ml pineapple juice

8:30am same as above

12:30pm 300g steak, 100g rice, 250ml pineapple

16:30 as above

18:30 as above

19:30 40g malto, 10g bcaa, 10g eaa, 5g creatine

Intra- 100g malto, 15g eaa 5g bcaa 5g creatine

22:00 post workout 60g whey 60g vitargo

23:00 150g granola, 1 large banana, 250ml pineapple juice

I may need to add meals at 10:30 and 14:30 though soon


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

dont follow a specific daily plan....just make what i feel like (all good though)
































































and so on and so forth...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

synthasize said:


> Breakfast -
> 
> 6 whole eggs
> 
> ...


mmmmm, Syntha-6 !! choc peanut flavour i hope?! ha


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Been eating this for the past 10 months and gained 25lbs not all muscle lol 50/50 as im a noob.

08:00 - 70g oats & 300ml whole milk

10:30 - 2 wholegrain bread & 400ml soup

13:00 - Seeded tortilla wrap with 100g turkey breast & 35g cheese with 15g ketchup

15:30 - 100g apple, 150g banana, 100g greek yogurt with 100g raisins

18:30 - 100g turkey breast in a wholegrain muffin, 125g basa fillet with noodles or pasta with sweet potato on the side

20:00 - 60g bran flakes with 300ml whole milk.

21:00 - 2 scoops of whey protein with 200ml whole milk.

Around 3300cals, 200g protein, 350g-400g carbs, 80g-100g fat

Not getting blobby just alittle bloated and seeing gains at the gym so must be doing something right.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

bigchickenlover said:


> Morning upon waking, 2 scoops protein, 3 cup porridge, 1 banana, 1 tea spoon peanut butter and 1 pint milk blended
> 
> 15 egg whites
> 
> ...


A LOT of chicken that mate... suppose thats where your username originates :lol:

Do you flavour chicken or cook in sauces? Im struggling to get it down at the moment


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> mmmmm, Syntha-6 !! choc peanut flavour i hope?! ha


I don't usually use branded ones like BSN mate but fancied it for a treat and it tastes amazing. Got the normal chocolate one


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

k3z said:


> A LOT of chicken that mate... suppose thats where your username originates :lol:
> 
> Do you flavour chicken or cook in sauces? Im struggling to get it down at the moment


Yea buddy!! Nope just cut it up and stick in the potato/rice but in the evening il add bbq sauce to whatever meat im consuming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Bensif said:


> You pretty much do what I do although my carbs are probably 100g higher on training and off days. I find the same thing; keeps me leaner. The only time I raise carbs and drop fat is on tren.
> 
> Mountain dog is training / diet by John Meadows. He posts on pro muscle and does Antoine Vaillant's diet etc. Very interesting guy as he bodybuilds with no large intestine (had it removed).


Any reason you raise verbs and drop far on tren? To look fuller?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Any reason you raise verbs and drop far on tren? To look fuller?


Partly and my body loves carbs on tren. Iv tried less carbs and normal amount of fat and I just seem to go flat and not grow / get that full and hard look.

If I'm trying to lean out I prefer to keep carbs in and drop my fats to lower calories. Not for too long though as I start to feel it affect my health a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Partly and my body loves carbs on tren. Iv tried less carbs and normal amount of fat and I just seem to go flat and not grow / get that full and hard look.
> 
> If I'm trying to lean out I prefer to keep carbs in and drop my fats to lower calories. Not for too long though as I start to feel it affect my health a bit.


Appreciate your reply mate.

Would be greatful if you could look over my diet posted on the thread and point out where you would possibly add your carbs in.

Cheers.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> dont follow a specific daily plan....just make what i feel like (all good though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats made me hungry!!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

go eat man


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

Meal 1: mutant mass shake

Meal 2: 6 weetabix, pint of skimmed milk, 2 scoops whey

Meal 3: 8 eggs(1 yoke), 250g potato

Meal 4: 100g oats, 2 whey, 1tsp peanut butter

Meal 5: post workout - mutant mass shake

Meal 6: 200g lean mince steak, 250g potato

Meal 7: pro peptide, 10 almonds


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wh33lz said:


> Meal 1: mutant mass shake
> 
> Meal 2: 6 weetabix, pint of skimmed milk, 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...


How many calories, protein etc is that ??


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

My Bulking is nearing its end,

Here is what I have been eating.

EV-ER-EY THING!

"If you are feeling hungry when your bulking. You're doing it wrong" :thumb:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Viewing this thread while I'm on a cut/recomp is just soul destroying.


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

1010AD said:


> How many calories, protein etc is that ??


too many, dirty bulk For the win


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wh33lz said:


> too many, dirty bulk For the win


I've seen a lot worse if you say that's a dirty bulk. Normally it would be full of process foods and sugars


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wh33lz said:


> too many, dirty bulk For the win


That's not dirty?lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> That's not dirty?lol


Thinking the same, love to see what his clean diet is lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MEAL 1 - 3 wheatabix with a **** ton of milk

MEAL 2 - 4 eggs scrambled

MEAL 3 Home made protein flapjack

MEAL 4 BBW/musclefood protein bar

--------GYM------

MEAL 5 PROTEIN SHAKE

MEAL 6 180g pasta with half a tin baked beans

MEAL 7 250g sweet pot with chicken

MEAL 8 250g rice with white fish

MEAL 9-12 random ****e cuz im still hungry!


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Couple of cheeseburgers and a pint of milk
> 
> ham and cheese or egg sandwiches, crisps, peperami, darylea dunkers, fruit juice.
> 
> ...


Fantastic diet LOL!! Mine is so boring and healthy compared to this... :lol:


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

1010AD said:


> I've seen a lot worse if you say that's a dirty bulk. Normally it would be full of process foods and sugars


Our definition of dirty obviously differs! I class dirty as having far more carbs than needed to grow


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> That's not dirty?lol


I think of dirty as having more carbs than you need to grow


----------

